# Attention: All Ruger P Series Owners...Which Holster Works Best?



## jfrink2

Hi All,

Do any of you own a holster for a Ruger P series semi-auto pistol? I own a Ruger P95 and I am looking to buy my first holster for it. This will mainly be for range use and eventually IDPA shooting. 

Thanks!


----------



## P97

I have a P90 and P97, and I carry one of them daily. I have tried numerous holsters and means of carry. Milt Sparks VM2HS works better for me than anything else that I've found.


----------



## Liko81

jfrink2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do any of you own a holster for a Ruger P series semi-auto pistol? I own a Ruger P95 and I am looking to buy my first holster for it. This will mainly be for range use and eventually IDPA shooting.
> 
> Thanks!


I also have a P95 and have tried two OWB holsters: the Federal ambidextrous for 4.5" autos and the Uncle Mike's size 15 ambidextrous. Both require some break-in, but the Uncle Mike's is closer to the gun's size and shape. It fits like a glove, which actually means it needs more break-in than the Federal did.

The Federal was good at first, but I began to have issues with the retention strap's velcro not holding firmly, which is why I eventually ditched it. The hook side of the velcro pretty much forms the inside of the entire strap, and that will cause the cloth under the strap to fuzz. If you're not going to use the straps (I do not know if IDPA requires a retention feature on holsters), the Federal's a very good hoster; it has a belt loop that holds more firmly and securely than any belt clip and is easier to feed your belt through than the Uncle Mike's. The Federal is technically open-bottom but only on a small part, so it's preferable for OC when you're doing a dirty job like yard work. And, if it matters to you, the Federal is made in the USA.

The Uncle Mike's is a far more secure holster in terms of retention. It has "Strap Traps" that hold the strap against the velcro and double as belt loops, and in fact a tool is required to separate the velcro and remove the straps from the holster. The straps are also non-stretch plastic instead of nylon web which IMO is also an improvement. The size 15 is, as I said, a perfect fit once it breaks in a little. It is fully open-bottom so it may be less suitable for real outdoorsy stuff than the Federal. The Strap-Trap/belt loop combo could have been throught out a little better; it is difficult to feed your belt through the loop, especially when the gun's in the holster. Once you manage it, that gun isn't going anywhere. You can also use the belt loop, but that is far less secure and far less concealable as the holster will hang grip-out off your hip instead of being more flush. It's made in Vietnam, but I think the materials quality is better than the Federal so you still get your money's worth.

In summary, I think the Federal's a good hunting/camping/general outdoorsman's holster, while the Uncle Mike's is a better choice for urban OC. Both are excellent, but as I primarily carry in the car and at home, and wanted better retention than the Federal could manage, the Uncle Mike's was the better holster for me.


----------



## p89ruger_9mm

*Holster for my P89 Ruger*

I wanted a good leather holster, but the P series isn't very populer in the holster market. I picked up a couple of "Aker" holsters, model 168-A (Glock 17) and model 168-A (Glock 26). Aker has an ujustment screw for tention. When I got home I wrapped my gun in "Gladwrap", then soaked the holster in warm water, put the gun in it and let it dry over night. It reformed the leather and the holster works great. You can call Aker to see if they make a holster for your pistol.

http://www.akerleather.com/


----------



## OMSBH44

I carry my P90 in a Bianchi #19. Works OK for OWB.


----------



## jfrink2

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll check them out.


----------



## gmaske

Try this site. I bought two holsters for my p-345 and both are really nice.
http://www.donhume.com/index.cfm


----------



## jfrink2

Hi Guys...I've checked out the holsters you've all recommended and they look great. I was wondering if you have any recommendations for IWB Carry as well. 

I'll probably end up with both an OWB (for the range, IDPA, and non-work environment carrying) and an IWB (for daily carry when deep concealment is necessary).

Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gmaske

Galco makes the Summer Special which I'm strongly looking at for my 1911 but alas I don't think they make it for the Rugers. It looks about the best with a nice cant to it. Don Hume has the same style but as near as I can see it's a vertical holster. I have an H721OT OWB and a H721 IWB from Done Hume and both are nice holsters and fit my P-345 perfectly.


----------



## jfrink2

gmaske said:


> Galco makes the Summer Special which I'm strongly looking at for my 1911 but alas I don't think they make it for the Rugers. It looks about the best with a nice cant to it. Don Hume has the same style but as near as I can see it's a vertical holster. I have an H721OT OWB and a H721 IWB from Done Hume and both are nice holsters and fit my P-345 perfectly.


The 3 I'm considering based on the feedback received from you and others on this forum are (and sorry for the huge image):

Don Hume IWB - H715-M W.C. Waistband Clip-On: I like how compact this holster is.









Milt Sparks Summer Special 2: I like the size and overall design.









CrossBreed SuperTuck - IWB: This one is the biggest of all, but I like how it conforms to the body and how it keeps the gun off the skin.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Look at a Safariland.


----------

